# What's with the "Busty Russians" Ad??



## AngeInBoston (Oct 14, 2010)

Just sayin......seems kinda weird on our board! :S


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I never even pay attention to the ads. Now I'm curious.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

AngeInBoston said:


> Just sayin......seems kinda weird on our board! :S


Have not seen it but if I do, I will draw the Admin's attention to it. Could be a Google Ad.


----------



## Chase (Dec 10, 2010)

Yep, I saw it, too. I hit F5 to refresh the page at record speed when it popped up at work.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Chase said:


> Yep, I saw it, too. I hit F5 to refresh the page at record speed when it popped up at work.


Well; dang!!! I am looking for it but have yet to see it.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I have totally missed it. Thanks for the warning, I would hate for that to pop up on my screen while I was sneaking a peak at the internet in the middle of class....at the seminary!


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

I just got the busty russian ad for the first time. Yikes!
:scared0011:  :scared0015: :confused0018: :confused0064:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

McKenna said:


> I just got the busty russian ad for the first time. Yikes!
> :scared0011:  :scared0015: :confused0018: :confused0064:


That is so weird. I spend hours on here and have yet to see this ad!


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

No busty Russians for me either. Seems like it would be hard to miss.


----------



## Chase (Dec 10, 2010)

I'll try to get a screen shot for you next time I see it.


----------



## Chase (Dec 10, 2010)

Lo and behold...

I will put this in link for the sake of all our eyes... Remember - what has been seen cannot be unseen....

http://www.cornerwriter.com/images/thyroidboardsad/thyroidboardsad.jpg


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Chase said:


> Lo and behold...
> 
> I will put this in link for the sake of all our eyes... Remember - what has been seen cannot be unseen....
> 
> http://www.cornerwriter.com/images/thyroidboardsad/thyroidboardsad.jpg


Holy Cannoli!! Yikes!


----------



## Chase (Dec 10, 2010)

And now you can see why I was smacking the F5 button on my keyboard repeatedly. 

It's not porn, but it's also not work-appropriate. I'd have a lot of 'splainin' to do to the bosses if they saw it.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

WOW! That's pretty graphic? Who picks out the advertisers? And who would think a bunk of folks chatting about their thyroids would be interested in Busty Russians?


----------



## Chase (Dec 10, 2010)

Well, it's Google Ads, so it's a pool of advertising. Google probably doesn't even realize there's a type mismatch in the advertising. The admin is going to have to contact Google to get it either taken out of the ad bucket or recategorized.

But at least it's a known issue now.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Chase said:


> Well, it's Google Ads, so it's a pool of advertising. Google probably doesn't even realize there's a type mismatch in the advertising. The admin is going to have to contact Google to get it either taken out of the ad bucket or recategorized.
> 
> But at least it's a known issue now.


I would say it's more like a known tissue! LHM!! (lots of it!)


----------

